#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Создадим новую сангху и Дхарма-центр!

## Odd Li

Хочу собрать небольшую, но сплоченную группу работоспособных людей, единомышленников, твердо придерживающихся буддийского мировоззрения, которым станет понятен и близок язык и метод буддийской школы Чистой Земли, а именно японской школы Дзёдо Син сю, основанной Гутоку Синраном (1173-1262), которые захотят стать последователями и вложить свои силы на безвозмездной основе в создание официального Дхарма-центра этой школы в России. Для этой цели необходимо:

- переводить на русский язык наиболее важные тексты Дзёдосинсю;
- приобрести и подготовить помещение для Дхарма-центра;
- создать русский сайт Дзёдосинсю;
- вести переписку с учителями;
- устанавливать контакты с официальной линией Дзёдосинсю: проходить посвящения, участвовать в конференциях, приглашать учителей, создавать библиотеку;
- регулярно устраивать беседы по Дхарме, проводить практики.

За несколько лет я успел начать делать кое-что из перечисленного. Но одному сделать всё практически очень сложно (не хочу говорить "невозможно"), особенно в нашей стране и особенно учитывая "семейную", "мирскую" направленность школы Синрана. У каждого последователя этой школы есть мирские обязанности, в большинстве случаев семья, поэтому в ней нет монашества, а только священство. Даже священники Дзёдосинсю во всем мире зарабатывают "на хлеб насущный" обычными профессиями. Как известно, у самого Синрана, вышедшего из монашеского устава школы Тэндай, была жена и четверо детей, большую часть своей жизни он провел в провинции, куда его сослали власти.

Дхарма-центр будет располагаться в Пскове. Предположительно, пока в моей квартире, расположенной удобно, недалеко от ж/д вокзала; в ней 3 комнаты, в одной из которых можно сделать алтарь и место для проведения практик и бесед, еще в одной - гостевую и библиотеку. Приезжающие должны иметь возможность останавливаться в самом Дхарма-центре на несколько дней. Ещё лучше было бы приобрести для Дхарма-центра отдельный дом, в Пскове дома стоят не так уж дорого, а по московским и питерским меркам очень дешево.

Здесь я дам некоторые полезные ссылки на английские тексты для более глубокого осмысления учения Синрана:

http://www12.canvas.ne.jp/horai/dhar...sury-index.htm
http://www.nembutsu.info/contents.htm
http://www.shindharmanet.com/course/outline.htm
http://www.shinranwasan.info/jw_list.htm
http://shinranworks.com/sitemap.htm

Несколько русских переводов можно найти здесь (внизу страницы):

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Content/Amitaizm.htm

Основываясь на своем личном опыте изучения Дзёдосинсю, могу сказать, что это учение:

- совершенно недогматичное (как и вся Махаяна),
- нацеленное на истребление самой основы дурных страстей - самоутверждения и чувства собственной правоты, способствующее спокойствию и смирению,
- мистическое,
- радостное,
- в высшей степени сострадательное, поскольку не отказывает в освобождении из сансары даже глубоко падшим грешникам и иччхантикам (лишенным веры в Дхарму), т.е. не исключает абсолютно никого,
- обращенное непосредственно к сердцу человека,
- не признающее никакой духовной иерархии, т.е. все верующие, независимо от их возраста и положения, являются лишь друзьями в Дхарме,
- нефанатичное и толерантное,
- характеризующееся внешней простотой практики и отсутствием обрядовости,
- исправляющее кармическое зло, т.е. отучающее вредить другим,
- способствующее простоте, искренности, любви и отрешенности,
- недвойственное в своем высшем проявлении.

Прошу вас отзываться на моё предложение в ЛС здесь или на моей странице Вконтакте http://vkontakte.ru/id25273081. Это предложение для тех, кого интересуют действия, а не разговоры.

Намо Амида Буцу!

----------

Бодо (23.11.2013)

----------


## Zom

А чем вас не устраивают имеющиеся традиции?

----------


## Dondhup

- не признающее никакой духовной иерархии, т.е. все верующие, независимо от их возраста и положения, являются лишь друзьями в Дхарме,
------------
То есть Будды, Арья-Бодхисттвы, Архаты , монахи, йогины и новички имеют равное право определять чем заниматься общине и как практиковать Дхарму?

"- нефанатичное и толерантное"
из лексикона современных либералов - детей общества потребления? Но какое это имеет отношение к Дхарме?

----------

Джигме (17.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (11.04.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> - не признающее никакой духовной иерархии, т.е. все верующие, независимо от их возраста и положения, являются лишь друзьями в Дхарме,


Тогда это нельзя назвать Сангхой.

----------


## Odd Li

> Как рассказал однажды Синран, даже во времена Хонэна немногие из его многочисленных учеников имели такую же веру, как Хонэн, и из-за этого Синран поспорил с некоторыми из соучеников. Случилось это так.
> Синран сказал: “Моя Истинная Вера одинакова с верой Учителя”.
> Неожиданно Сэйкан-бо, Нэмбуцу-бо и другие возразили: “Как может твоя ве-ра равняться вере Учителя?”
> Синран ответил: “Учитель обладает глубокой мудростью и познаниями, поэтому я был бы неправ, пытаясь сравниться с ним в этом, однако в Истинной Вере, то есть в достижении возрождения, нет вообще никаких различий. Вера Учителя и моя вера есть одно”.
> Но те выразили недоверие, спрашивая, как такое может быть? Поэтому они в конце концов решили, что спор должен быть разрешен в присутствии Хонэна. Когда они рассказали о своем споре, Хонэн сказал: “Моя вepa – от Амида; от него же и у Синрана. Поэтому она одна. Человек с иной, чем у меня, верой определенно не родится в Чистой Земле, куда попаду я”.


http://abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Conten...daizm/0005.pdf

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.05.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

Да Вы,батенька,мечтатель.

----------

Zom (12.04.2010), Джигме (17.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (12.04.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все самое великое начиналось с замыслов. Мечтатель - это очень хорошо, 90% шансов на то, что замыслы приведут к действиям. 
Действия без замыслов реализуются в локе божеств - слишком хорошо для удела людей  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.04.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Для организации Дхарма центра на мой взгляд нужна прежде всего связь с квалифицированным Учителем и собственное освоение Учения.
Если конечно создавать не группу сектантского типа.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для организации Дхарма центра на мой взгляд нужна прежде всего связь с квалифицированным Учителем и собственное освоение Учения.
> Если конечно создавать не группу сектантского типа.


В планах это озвучено:



> - вести переписку с учителями;
> - устанавливать контакты с официальной линией Дзёдосинсю: проходить посвящения, участвовать в конференциях, приглашать учителей, создавать библиотеку;

----------


## Dondhup

В планах то написано, но каково реальное состояние дел?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В планах то написано, но каково реальное состояние дел?


Я не знаю и не имею причин додумывать за автора. Но имею желание поддержать замысел, очень хорошо, если буддизм будет шириться в Пскове.

----------


## Odd Li

Я бы сказал, не мечты и не замыслы, а намерения. Да, намерения ведут к реальным действиям. Только почему-то эти намерения не сообщаются другим. Хотя это и намерения Амиды!
Спасибо за моральную поддержку, BTR))
Спасибо за критику, Dondhup и другие))

----------


## Топпер

> - переводить на русский язык наиболее важные тексты Дзёдосинсю;
> - приобрести и подготовить помещение для Дхарма-центра;
> - создать русский сайт Дзёдосинсю;
> - вести переписку с учителями;
> - устанавливать контакты с официальной линией Дзёдосинсю: проходить посвящения, участвовать в конференциях, приглашать учителей, создавать библиотеку;
> - регулярно устраивать беседы по Дхарме, проводить практики.


На какие* финансовые средства* и *какими силами* вы собираетесь проводить конференции, приглашать учителей, создавать библиотеку, приобрести помещение для Дхамма-центра, создать сайт?

Что можете предложить:
1.Неофитам (небуддистам) для вложения сил и средств
2. Буддистам уже выбравшим традицию.

Какие преимущества и перспективы ? Т.е. почему люди должны собираться к вам под знамёна и прикладывать усилия и финансы?

----------


## Odd Li

преимущества и перспективы вы не можете узнать, оставаясь ВНЕ. я дал ссылки, читайте, если вы хотите ПОНЯТЬ. конференции не надо проводить, в них надо участвовать. ДЕНЬГИ... что вам сказать... вы смогли прочитать только это?
если найдется человек, которому Синран откроет глаза, но бедный и ничего не умеющий, пусть обязательно свяжется со мной!

----------


## Топпер

> преимущества и перспективы вы не можете узнать, оставаясь ВНЕ. я дал ссылки, читайте, если вы хотите ПОНЯТЬ. конференции не надо проводить, в них надо участвовать. ДЕНЬГИ... что вам сказать... вы смогли прочитать только это?
> если найдется человек, которому Синран откроет глаза, но бедный и ничего не умеющий, пусть обязательно свяжется со мной!


Т.е. в сухом остатке, насколько я понимаю, просто прекраснодушный призыв?

Вряд ли вам удастся так создать работоспособную группу.

----------


## Odd Li

теперь вы в другую крайность. с чем или с кем вы спорите?
я же написал, что сам я работаю над этим. значит и другие могут присоединиться.

----------


## Топпер

Так я у вас про конкретную работу и спрашивал.

Чтобы создать библиотеку  - и то нужно подумать 
каким образом будет пополнятся фонд
Где они будут храниться
Кто будет проводить каталогизацию
Кто будет работать библиотекарем

Чтобы участвовать в конференциях нужно, как минимум 
Иметь средства на проезд и проживания.
Представлять какую-либо организацию.

Это просто на вскидку я привёл. Про покупку помещения  я уж и не говорю.
Есть ли у вас план, как подобные вещи можно осуществить?

А вы пока отсылаете к текстам.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> - не признающее никакой духовной иерархии, т.е. все верующие, независимо от их возраста и положения, являются лишь друзьями в Дхарме,


Клубешник! Это хорошо.  :Smilie: )))))))))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для организации Дхарма центра на мой взгляд нужна прежде всего связь с квалифицированным Учителем и собственное освоение Учения.


И грамотным юристом!  :Cool:

----------


## Hang Gahm

Удачи в хороших начинаниях. Школа Чистой земли является полноправной традицией в русле махаяны, самой большой по числу последователей Дхармы в Японии. Не вижу проблем в стремлении распространять буддийское учение любой традиции. Энергичные искрение люди часто добиваются успеха в своих начинаниях и сплачивают возле себя сторонников. А вместе конкретные задачи- а сформированы они вполне конкретно- вполне решаемы. Ещё раз удачи. :Smilie:

----------


## Odd Li

BTR:


> очень хорошо, если буддизм будет шириться в Пскове


 Речь идет о единственном пока в России центре Дзёдосинсю, поэтому неважно, в каком городе он будет расположен. Едва ли в самом Пскове найдутся активно заинтересованные, даже после создания общины. Псков - сонное царство, и сон этот бережно охраняется православием. Если создать такую общину, "буддизм будет шириться" в России, в первую очередь в Питере и Москве, а не во Пскове.

----------


## Сергей К

Odd Li, здравствуйте. У меня есть интерес к изучению традиции Син-буддизма. С недавнего времени я стал им интересоваться. У меня есть "три сутры об Амиде" на русском. Кроме того, я собрал несколько текстов, так сказать, неканонических. Сейчас ищу другие тексты. 

Готов участвовать в следующем:

- переводить на русский язык наиболее важные тексты Дзёдосинсю;
- создать русский сайт Дзёдосинсю; (предлагаю начать с простого - форум и сообщество в ЖЖ);
- создавать библиотеку;
- регулярно устраивать беседы по Дхарме (что сложно, ибо я москвич, а вы псковец, но возможно посредством интернета), проводить практики (а вот это сложнее - в смысле совместных практик, а не в смысле индивидуальных).

Разделяю ваши взгляды на учение Чистой Земли.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Удачи!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Buddha...nfo&ref=search

----------


## Сергей К

> Удачи!
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Buddha...nfo&ref=search


Спасибо, отличная ссылка на страничку с кучей тематических ссылок.

----------

